# Solved: .gz mac extensions



## hoopy_1888 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi everyone, 

I can't tell you all how glad I am to have found a site like this.

Can anyone tell what the file extension .gz on mac refers to?

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

That would be a GZip file which is actually a *NIX native compression format. 

You can extract a file like that easily using a program like Aladdin's Stuffit Expander (http:/www.aladdinsys.com).


----------



## hoopy_1888 (Oct 4, 2003)

Cheers,

Thanx 4 ur help


----------

